# .257 WBY



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

anyone on here shoot one of these bad boys? i was thinking of picking one up in the Vanguard Synthetic yet i happened to look at a box of ammo big mistake!! $55!!!!! wow i may have to use my buddies press and load my own shells!!

my question is: is this cailber really that much better? i like odd calibers and this is one i have never heard of before today and it looks like a hell of a deer gun


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

According to the writers in the hunting magazines,this is a highly recomended caliber.Any weatherby caliber in factory loads are going to be a bit pricey.You would be better off loading your own rounds.


----------



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

i am starting to like this cal. the more i read about it. not many people seem to have it and it is said to be the best .25 cal round out thier. this would make a nice deer/yote/black bear/groundhog round


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The 257 is a great round, and in the vanguard a bargin. Reloading is the only way to go, but you will have a hard time getting the factory speeds. If reloading is the only way to go, why not get the 25-06? 
Close to the 257, and you can get factory ammo cheaper, and reload to meet this speed. Wheatherby factour speeds are hard to match with powders that we have, I have tryed, but have always come up short.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have to agree with Whelen35. I can't think of anything BAD to say about ANY Wby. Only this, I once read that the 25-06 is just about at the max for powder capacity in a 25 caliber. Will be more efficient, easier to reload and easier to find (and cheaper) factory ammo. Personal opinion. Have to admit, 257 Wby is hot.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh man I would love to have one, I can't believe two years ago at the gun show in minot I could have bought one with a scope for $650.00. Dang I wish I had!!!

When you look at the balistics charts the 257wby mag is the fastest flattest shootin factory round. :sniper:


----------



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

thats why i was looking at it i would not mind paying $55 for shells if it is as good as they say it is and i don't reload. i would have to have my buddy do it and if i can not meet the factory loads i would want to buy factory!! yet i guess all i need to know is will i be that much better off with the 257 wby compared to a 257 roberts?? i think i might buy this rifle it is nice and if it shoots well i will be VERY happy.

i could order cheaper shells and prob. will yet the ones i would hunt with are $55 and they are the partitions and the barnes X bullets in 120 and 115 grains.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I shoot a 250 savage a 250 savage improved a 257 robberts, and a 257 WBY. The WBY is a great round, and will shoot the flattest. The 25-06 is very close. If you reload, you can beet the 25-06 by 100 to 150 fps. You can get this much difference between a fast or slow barrel in any chambering. Both will beet the bob by a fair bit with heavy deer bullets. I like all and shoot them all quite a bit. The bob is a classic and is making another comeback and you would not be making a mistake with a gun so chambered. The savage is a reload thing now but a great fun gun to have. If I had to choose just one 25 cal to hunt with, I would have to pick the 25-06. Any of these is a great choice, and with varmit bullets, will beat any 6mm cal in performance. On deer sized game there is not compairson, the 25 cal's are better, much better.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I shoot a 250 savage a 250 savage improved a 257 robberts, and a 257 WBY. The WBY is a great round, and will shoot the flattest. The 25-06 is very close. If you reload, you can beet the 25-06 by 100 to 150 fps. You can get this much difference between a fast or slow barrel in any chambering. Both will beet the bob by a fair bit with heavy deer bullets. I like all and shoot them all quite a bit. The bob is a classic and is making another comeback and you would not be making a mistake with a gun so chambered. The savage is a reload thing now but a great fun gun to have. If I had to choose just one 25 cal to hunt with, I would have to pick the 25-06. Any of these is a great choice, and with varmit bullets, will beat any 6mm cal in performance. On deer sized game there is not compairson, the 25 cal's are better, much better.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I shoot reloads in my 25-06 they are Hornady 87gr softpoint, 55grams of IMR 4350, the velocity ends up being 3500fps on the chronograph. It is quite explosive when it hits bone, I have never wounded a deer with it. I would still like to try the 257 wby mag, maybe someday.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

The 250 Savage is an old round that many say is still usefull, but doesn't compare to 257 Wby. Heck, the 257 Roberts is quite an improvement in velocity over the Savage. The Savage can be loaded to about the same velocity with the same weight bullet as the 243 Win, just for comparison. If you're hot for the Wby, better get it while you can. Otherwise you'll be spending many evenings kicking yourself in regret. (I speak from experience, here.)


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Look at all the online ballistic charts from ammo companies if you want to check out a caliber your not sure of. :beer:


----------

